# Replacement air dampers..



## carolinadon (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a Brinkmann 2 door vertical smoker and the air dampers are flimsy...any ideas or suggestions on replacements??


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not familiar with that smoker but hopefully somebody is and has an idea for you


----------



## sqwib (Mar 2, 2010)

I looked on line for a photo of your model to see if I could help.
Heres a mod I made from aluminum, hope that helps.


----------

